# Bradley Cooper & Jennifer Lawrence Star In SERENA Arriving On Blu-ray, DVD And Digital HD June 9



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*SERENA​*
Academy Award® Nominee Bradley Cooper And Academy Award Winner Jennifer Lawrence Star As A Love-Struck Couple In The Stirring Drama Arriving On Blu-ray™, DVD And Digital HD June 9
>From Magnolia Home Entertainment


Synopsis

George (Cooper) and Serena Pemberton (Lawrence) are love-struck newlyweds building a timber empire. Serena soon proves herself to be equal to any man: overseeing loggers, hunting rattlesnakes, even saving a man’s life in the wilderness. With power and influence now in their hands, the Pembertons refuse to let anyone stand in the way of their inflated love and ambitions. However, once Serena discovers George’s hidden past and faces an unchangeable fate of her own, the Pemberton’s passionate marriage begins to unravel leading toward a dramatic reckoning.


Bonus Features

Deleted Scenes

Dissecting The Characters

The Story & Set

Interviews With Cast & Crew

*Subject to change


*Blu-ray Disc*

Blu-ray Price: $29.98

Street Date: June 9, 2015

Running Time: 110 min

Catalog: 10853

MPAA Rating: R


*DVD*

DVD Price: $26.98

Street Date: June 9, 2015

Running Time: 110 min

Catalog: 10852

MPAA Rating: R


----------

